# Scotland. Where should we go next?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi all

We set off on Sunday for a short break in the Scottish borders (now extended indefinately). So far we have done two nights on a CL in the Eyemouth / St Abbs Area. Last night we camped wild in a car park on a nature reserve at Aberlady near North Berwick and tonight we have ended up 6 miles south of St Andrews at one of the coastal walk car parks backed up right up to the beach and sea and just enjoying the first Beer. It’s truly lovely here and we may stay two nights. We are not sure where to go next so here is the challenge. We probably want to be near the sea or a loch, preferably wild camping or a CL and we are not particularly bothered as to which direction we go in apart from back towards Edinburgh.

So fellow adventurers, any suggestions? Couple of picks of the last two sites attached.

Best Regards
Barry & Michelle


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well if it were me I would be pointing the van north. If you go up to Ullapool and from there go up the A835 and then on to Durness, Tongue etc. You will pass through the most fantastic scenery you will ever see in Scotland what with the mountains of Assynt and the north coast. Plenty of lochs, wild camps there's even a few little shops dotted around and small caravan sites to refill water etc.
Let me know if I cna be specific about any particular area. I travel around 35K miles a year around Scotland with my job and my motorhomers eye regularly registers useful info.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Off to Arran (Again!)*

Nice one Bob, thanks for the advice. After much debate and checking of the weather for the next week or so we have opted to go for one of our usual haunts which is the Isle of Arran. We definitely want to visit that part of Scotland and Wester Ross and Applecross area but I think we will wait another month and see if the weather improves. We dont mind if it rains on Arran although it does seem to have its own micro climate. When we do eventually venture further up north I will PM if you if that's ok with my ideas and see what you think. Going to spend another night at Kingsbarns beach (7miles south of St Andrews) as its so lovely here. Spent most of the day touring around on the bike and I am actually sun burnt which has to be a record for this part of Scotland at the beginning of April!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Of course you can PM and if you're passing Blackford and need water you're most welcome to fill up from our outside tap  

Bob


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello, We stayed at this wild camp site and it is perfect.

_
Brilliant wildcamp spot on the west coast.

Turn right off the A816 onto the B8002 and keep driving as far as you can. 
Eventually you come to what appears to be a redundant ferry point. Good hardstanding and shelter from onshore winds. 
Seal colony on rocks and most probably good sea fishing. Don't forget to spend a little in the general store about halfway down the B8002. _


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

spence said:


> Hello, We stayed at this wild camp site and it is perfect.
> 
> _
> Brilliant wildcamp spot on the west coast.
> ...


Which is north of Lochgilphead if anyones wondering


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to go to St Abbs diving years ago and now we regularly go up that area camping and sightseeing, I think Scotland is beautiful and offers many areas of absolute beauty which cannot be found anywhere.

We usually go to Berwick upon Tweed which is a lovely location and just in case you like golf, They have a cracking course, I always tend to think that Berwick is in Scotland but it is actually in England.

Another stop we make is at Seahouses where we call and get the best fish and chips I know of, they also have a nice little museum there right near the harbour which is also in England.

You can go to Bamburgh to see the castle and just up the road to Holy Island, then keep going up the coast till you get fed up then you will be a total full timer cos you will never be fed up.

I went all the way North and ended up at Stromness on the Orkneys, My god what a place, Fantastic, There is a little Hut there where the Prisoners of war made it into a Church with many carvings, It is beautifull, But Cold

I think that in Scotland you can go where you like and enjoy it and there is much to see.

:lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi barryd - glad you are enjoying our climate :lol: 

Carol and I did warn everyone that the sun always shines in Scotland - perhaps they will believe us now :roll: 

So many lovely places to visit - stick a pin in the map and enjoy whatever you find there.

Sue


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

You can't go wrong anywhere in the north west. You are in the most beautiful, scenic country in the UK. Scotland's natural beauty is around every corner, can't be beaten.

Enjoy! 

Gary.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy it wherever you are, if you are still in the vicinity come May, we are in the process of organising a meet, you would be most welcome to come!!


----------



## 111695 (Apr 27, 2008)

My advice DO NOT attempt to go across Applecross Pass very hair raising,sheer drops, and tight bend for although our van is 25 ft long if you go to Applecross go from the north............and wave to motorhomes because it could US as we leave for Scotland again, Good Friday.


----------

